
Icefish Study Adds Another Color to the Story of Blood - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/icefish-study-adds-another-color-to-the-story-of-blood-20190422/
======
fourbits
""" Much of evolution depends on historical contingency, too. The earliest
organisms had many oxygen-controlling pigments at their disposal. But once
lineages of organisms committed to using certain ones for certain jobs, it may
have been difficult if not impossible for them to drastically revise that
choice. """ Makes me feel better about all the technical debt I've contributed
to over the years.

